# behringer 2024



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

doe's anyone out ther have working, practical experience with this gear or its 'sisters'

please help 

thx agn!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This kind of equipment is typically used in PA systems, not home. You might get better results posting a question on our Pro Audio Forum.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

It's sister device the 1124 is used very frequently for sub eq but generally the rest of the line is not used in home applications. You could try asking in the REW section as well.


----------

